# Introducing a new puppy to adult GSD



## VSellar (Jul 31, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this... 

I am getting a new fur ball - aka female pup







- next week and I want to make sure I go about the introductions the right way. We currently have a 2 year old neutered male who is good with other dogs and is very protective of another GSD pup he stays with. 

As I am driving quite a way to pick this new puppy up, Q is going to go to doggy day camp (he goes at least twice a week anyway). My husband will then pick him up on his way back from work by which time I should have been home some time and had a chance to show the puppy her new surroundings.

So what next... should they meet outside in the yard? Should she be in her crate when he first comes in? What about being on leashes?

I know there is loads of experience out there, so please... give me some guidance... I really really don't want to mess this up!









Thanks!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I would recommend the dogs be introduced on "neutral" territory--meaning not in your home or your yard. Do the introductions in a park, or even just down the road--someplace that the established dog does not perceive as "his" territory. 

The dogs can do their sniffing, make introducitons, then everyone go home together. (Both on leashes until you are positive that everyone is getting along.) 

Then you avoid the possibility of the old dog seing the new pup as an intruder. 

For a few days the new pup may be quiet and standoffish. Don't push her, and don't let the older dog be too pushy about playing. She's new and adjusting.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I would say to introduce them outside somewhere (not home) on leash where they can play and get to know each other slowly at their own pace. Good luck!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Definatley introduce them on neutral grounds. That way Q wont think the pup is intruding on his territory.

If you brought the pup home before Q got there, the puppy's scent would be all over the house when he came in, further adding that the pup is intruding on his place. 

Make the introduction calm and safe. Keep both dogs leashed and make sure you dont make it a big deal. "oh Q look at your new baby sister.. LALALALA etc." Stay calm and use your normal voice, this will help keep Q calm, so he can meet the new pup, let them sniff each other, and if all goes well, maybe a quick 10 minute walk around together before loading up to head home.

Good Luck, and we cant wait to see pictures of the *happy couple* once things are calmed down there!! Congrats on the new pup!


----------

